# I got my first hater post this year



## ThakingDbb (Aug 27, 2009)

A friend of a friend who lives near me but im not friends with posted this on Facebook. I thought it hilarious. Thought i posted it but i guess i didnt.


----------



## TheHalloweenKing (Jul 11, 2014)

They're jealous, maybe.... lol?


----------



## Berserker (Sep 4, 2012)

The haters are just pathetic losers that have nothing in life to give them happiness they try to find others to be miserable just like they are. Miersy loves company.
By the way, you need to clean out your gutters. Water is gonna seep into your house bro.


----------



## ThakingDbb (Aug 27, 2009)

Oh they're clean. I swam in leaves for 7 weeks here in the lovely smokey mountains


----------



## Countess No (Sep 20, 2014)

Necessary? It should be mandatory!!


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

I don't understand how the comment is hating? Especially in NC.

I really wish Haunters weren't so sensitive!!!!!!!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Uptight jerks who don't know how to have fun.


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

I agree with scatterbrains....maybe another adjective - she's just asking a question


----------



## Abunai (Jan 28, 2008)

I agree with Scatterbrains and matrixmom;
"Haters" is used way too much anymore. 
Maybe "muggles"?


----------



## doto (Nov 20, 2009)

I think you will find hanging victims are a controversial prop because very few people find them scarey or creepy if they are static. A lot of people find them distasteful especially if left in plain view for young children to see. I sense a feeling of disappointment in the message, not hatred.


----------



## just_Tim (Sep 3, 2009)

well I am going to have to agree with ThakingDDB, The Halloween King, Berserker, countessno,and booswife.


----------



## Countess No (Sep 20, 2014)

Abunai said:


> I agree with Scatterbrains and matrixmom;
> "Haters" is used way too much anymore.
> Maybe "muggles"?


That is hilarious!


----------



## Grey Lady (Jan 24, 2015)

People need more to do sometimes.
Maybe this FB poster could help with the leaves next year??


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

YES! Get them to help with the leaves. Buy them their own rake,one with the huge plastic fan-shaped "tines". Hose down some leaves to make them heavy, have the video camera rolling as they flex and pull real hard on the all-plastic rake,the rake handle will snap, the rest of the handle will smack them across their face!
I laughed so Hard when I saw this very thing happen to a former haunt employee of mine , he was working so ambitiously too!
If this isn't your cup of tea,a realistic rubber Rattle snake might be usefull?.. Somehow?


----------



## Deadview (Aug 9, 2011)

Great advertising. I'm sure that person's friends were asking where your house was !


----------



## McBernes (Mar 10, 2015)

"I know it's almost Halloween..." I think that would necessitate at least a few headstones, and a hanging body for good measure lol. You have to take things in stride and keep rolling. Anyway, as I read that post I heard a *sigh*, as in... *sigh* A hanging body? Really? lol


----------



## LoveAndEyeballs (May 17, 2014)

Hey, to each their own, but I can understand why someone would think it unnecessary to create a lynching/hanging display, especially in a residential neighborhood. I've personally had friends commit suicide, so I tend to stay away from these kinds of props, and stick to the more fantastical/supernatural topics.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

So this woman, on her _own_ FB page, expressed a very mildly negative opinion about someone's decorating? I can't imagine getting upset over that. 

(And I acknowledge the initial poster, ThakingDbb, said he found it amusing rather than infuriating.)


----------



## Mayzshon (Jul 3, 2013)

My only problem with hanging bodies is that I think of that old "urban-legend-that-turned-out-to-be-true" about the hanging body decoration that turned out to be an actual suicide.

http://www.snopes.com/horrors/gruesome/halloween.asp


Other than that, I figure somebody is always gonna dislike one Halloween decoration or another. Que Sera sera.


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

Wow. I'm surprised at some of the posts on here. Where is the "live and let live" attitude most haunters express. Or "die and let die" if you prefer. Are we word police to jump on the word hate? In each thread, if we like a post, we can call it killer. Not, let's throw fluffy kitties at it. And even if I never have a hanging prop, I will defend to my death your right to use it. (Voltaire, kind of) We haunters should have each others backs. Remember, we are the weirdoes, the norms are other guys. Now big hugs, everybody.


----------



## LoveAndEyeballs (May 17, 2014)

I haven't seen anyone not have OP's back ... I've seen people express that they don't think this person is really "hating" on anything, and giving reasons why they might think it's inappropriate. Being understanding of spectators' points of view is part of being a haunter, too.


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

scareme said:


> Wow. I'm surprised at some of the posts on here. Where is the "live and let live" attitude most haunters express. Or "die and let die" if you prefer. Are we word police to jump on the word hate? In each thread, if we like a post, we can call it killer. Not, let's throw fluffy kitties at it. And even if I never have a hanging prop, I will defend to my death your right to use it. (Voltaire, kind of) We haunters should have each others backs. Remember, we are the weirdoes, the norms are other guys. Now big hugs, everybody.


Depending where you are, the hanging body can be viewed as a hate crime, In theads like these, there isn't a "live and let live" attitude, it's more like a "I can do what I want and if you don't like it that's your problem" attitude. I know haunters who's goal isn't to haunt, but to use their haunt to offend. It just doesn't make sense to me why folks go out of there way to push buttons.


----------



## Ugly Joe (Jan 13, 2004)

There's something wrong with me...

I saw that great hill with the rope hanging down (the body is just bonus) and thought, "That'd be a GREAT giant swing! Get a running start, jump on, and get huge air beneath you..."

I'm a sick pup.


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

Ugly Joe said:


> There's something wrong with me...
> 
> I saw that great hill with the rope hanging down (the body is just bonus) and thought, "That'd be a GREAT giant swing! Get a running start, jump on, and get huge air beneath you..."
> 
> I'm a sick pup.


Great idea, although I would make a big pile out of the leaves to jump in


----------



## Countess No (Sep 20, 2014)

Scatterbrains said:


> Depending where you are, the hanging body can be viewed as a hate crime, In theads like these, there isn't a "live and let live" attitude, it's more like a "I can do what I want and if you don't like it that's your problem" attitude. I know haunters who's goal isn't to haunt, but to use their haunt to offend. It just doesn't make sense to me why folks go out of there way to push buttons.



I have never heard of laws that will charge Halloween decorators with hate crime for a hanging prop. Are you saying formal legal charges for a hanging prop at Halloween? Does your state or area have these laws on the books?

I have quite a few hanging props. I guess I will check with local law enforcement...I don't want to be charged with a hate crime on accident.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

When I worked at Halloween USA in the early 2000s, we were forced to remove our hanged men props from the front windows. If I recall correctly, the news did a big write-up, in addition to the television coverage, which played a large part in the hoopla, since many people are nothing more than mindless lemmings. Despite a personal incident in my life, I am not offended in the least by anyone choosing to use a hanging body. My philosophy is thus: If you do not like it, simply avert your eyes.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Garthgoyle said:


> "If you do not like it, simply avert your eyes.


Good words to live by, whether it's about someone's decorating choices, or someone's written critique thereof. There's really no need for any Us and Them animosity.


----------



## Mayzshon (Jul 3, 2013)

Hate Crimes. Idiots ruining it for the rest of us. We simply want to creep out the neighbors with realistic bodies, but morons with hate-filled agendas have attached a stigma to it. 

Here in NC, some guy a Duke University hung a noose in a tree a couple of weeks ago.
I'm torn on this. On one hand, like most people here, I fully support the right of anyone to decorate with a corpse (a fake one at least, real ones are a bit different.). On the other hand, especially given NC's past, I can see where people could be offended by an implied lynching.


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

I certainly feel no animosity towards non-haunters. I thought I was trying to lighten up the debate. I guess no one is in the mood for humor. I'm haunting in the heart of the bible belt, where a lady looked in my cart at Big Lots, and told me I was going to hell. Some of my co-workers are praying for my soul. And someone wrote some anti Satan rhetoric on the sidewalk in front of my house on Halloween night. So I do turn to this forum to let me know I'm not alone. Looking for comradery not confrontation. The adverting ones eyes to written critique works for both side of the coin. I understand all the reasons for not having a hanging man, hence, I don't have one. I don't do Satan or witches either, considering my area. But that doesn't mean everyone else can't. Do what works for you.


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

It always thought the hanging prop is in poor taste. No scary...just sad. A victim of lynching or suicide is not my kind of decorating. I tend to go more atmospheric than gory. I have never understood the need for realism. It is a magical holiday, not a genocide.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

I have been called nearly every name under the sun by buffoons who have no tolerance for anyone or anything different. That does not include the stupid comments, nor the parents laughing right along with their pointing children, rather than correcting them. Basically, I just shrug it off and chalk the behavior up to ignorance. The same can be applied to the virtual world. Take that for what it is worth.

Two different genres, but both songs have the same perfect message...


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

Have you heard the Elvis Costello version of What's So Funny About Peace Love and understanding? Sorry to say I found it under "Vintage Video" Vintage? That hurts.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8WWp67DsTk4


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

scareme said:


> Have you heard the Elvis Costello version of What's So Funny About Peace Love and understanding? Sorry to say I found it under "Vintage Video" Vintage? That hurts.


Yes, but I had never seen the video. Dude has some sweet moves going, almost on par with Dave Gahan


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

29 years ago I had a call from a local preacher who "Had to talk to me!" He asked if I was going to decorate my Haunted house with "Skulls?" He said I should not, because they are" evil" "satanic" and mean "poison".
I said:"I think God gave us our skulls so we could keep our brains from flopping around like jellyfish. "
The surprising part of all of this is that before he came here he had worked in a Chicago art gallery,which I thought may have meant he was more enlightened than that?
I saw local Parents standing laughing as their tribe stood throwing rocks at my house,yet they had those same kids in Church at least two days/nights every week.
As I was working outside I bend down to pick something up as a large rock sailed just over my head and broke a plexiglass window on my work shed door. That rock was somehow propelled a fair distance from the roof of a store building across the wide alley by the Son of a State Police man and his friend.
I have had kids as young as 12-13 tell me "Somebody should burn this house down."
"No they should not! We live here,our animals live here." This was said right after this boy informed us that his Mother would be taking classes for the next several months five states away from here. "Take your kid with YOU!"
We have had numerous Church Youth groups come here for the house tour,but none such groups from This town.
This is my hometown. My family has been here since maybe the 1830s?
As nasty or terrible as these things seem to sound here,I really have had Very Few such problems here,Ever!
The things I put down here do stand out in my memory though ,because they were all so uncalled for and stupid,but not frequent.
I have always been friendly to everyone and on the opposite side I do have many" fans" locally who let me know how much they appreciate my works here and how I entertain them, all as "GOLDEN" as it can ever be!


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

*And then.....*

There was the time we heard a crash from the parking lot. Two boys (Brothers ) had been left alone as their Parents remained in the Tavern-Restaurant a block away,around the corner as the Brothers began playfully throwing rocks at one another. The younger boy's throw went wild,broke the vent window on our customer's very expensive, brand new, big pick-up truck as he and his people were sitting in our house.
We were all standing in the parking lot as the Parents arrived..

My Wife felt sorry for the younger boy.
Then as an alibi (The Truth) he said:"But I was aiming at the Spooky Car! Our car with the decorations and paint job advertising the house!
My Wife's sympathy vanished So Quickly!
The Pay-off for the rock-thrower. His Dad is the Principal of the school just 7 miles from us!
We all assumed there would be real and imagined punishments metted out and from the kid's reaction,there probably were.


----------



## Countess No (Sep 20, 2014)

The Ghost Host in the Haunted Mansion hanged himself. And the story talks about how his body swings and the crow shrieks that "he chose the cowards way." The Haunted Mansion is one of the most classic and revered horror stories with lots of imagery and characters that Halloween people love.

I fully understand we all have different opinions and they are all valid. 

Lots of things in Halloween displays depict murder, skeletal humans and animals, graves, body parts, etc. it is all fake and fantasy.


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

Countess No said:


> I have never heard of laws that will charge Halloween decorators with hate crime for a hanging prop. Are you saying formal legal charges for a hanging prop at Halloween? Does your state or area have these laws on the books?
> 
> I have quite a few hanging props. I guess I will check with local law enforcement...I don't want to be charged with a hate crime on accident.


I don't think there are laws that say Halloween hanging props are hate crimes, however depending where you are, things like simulating lynching and burning crosses might carry more of a message to some than "Oh, it's just a Halloween prop." You really need to know your audience before you put things up.


----------



## SPOOKMART (Dec 27, 2012)

I can't believe other people's neighbors actually complain out loud. That wouldn't happen here . I was waiting for someone to complain about the hanging skeleton dressed up as Elsa. Police went by it all the time. Others went by it. Do I hate Elsa? Yes, immensely. One year I had 10 Bucky skeletons drying outback. I had them suspended off a ladder going horizontal. Neighbor said it reminded him of WWII. In time he became desensitized. I found most had a morbid fascination. It's human nature. Anytime anyone has ever said I'm going to hell, i tell them I'll save them a seat. I'm in the North East though and things are less conservative I guess. Many people got a kick out of Elsa being hung. all the young boys thought it was funny because their teachers forced them to write an essay after watching the film in school! Parents were driven crazy trying to find Elsa costumes. If someone tried to accuse me for creating hate crime attractions my response would be something like, what makes you think I hate what I'm doing? Would it be too over the top to stick fliers on windshields asking if any adult neighbor would like to be a prop at my home haunt? I was thinking human spider web victim with a wireless tens unit rigged up their spinal cord to make them twitch and moan through their gag. Might even be worth the look on their face to ask them after they compliment my display. Then I'd segue into disappointment as I wished it could be better...more realistic...Ha! Yes, if you were wondering if I'd do that....especially to a certain religious cult that likes to leave pamphlets. I mean can't you just picture them buried up to their necks in their Sunday best like Motel Hell? LOL


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

There are plenty in my neighborhood that would prefer I not haunt at all. But I'm not giving into them. Last year I got over 700 toters, and I'm not disappointing them because of a few. I'm hoping since this year Halloween is on a Sat. I'll break 1,000. I'll be ready just in case. 

Gym, I'm so sorry to hear of the trouble you have with some local kids. It's so frustrating that the parents don't do anything. I would think that the people in town would see how the people you attract would bring more money into town. And the thought that you almost got hit by a rock, it would almost put me off haunting.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

IMO, the really offensive person in this scenario is the "friend" who would pass something like this along just to stir up trouble. Seriously, what's the point in that sort of tattling gossip-- except perverse enjoyment from causing strife where there wouldn't have to be any?
It seems very Middle School.


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

ooojen said:


> IMO, the really offensive person in this scenario is the "friend" who would pass something like this along just to stir up trouble. Seriously, what's the point in that sort of tattling gossip-- except perverse enjoyment from causing strife where there wouldn't have to be any?
> It seems very Middle School.


This all day long....my ex has a friend who does this....she thinks she doing my ex a favor....


----------



## Grey Lady (Jan 24, 2015)

Excellent point ooojen. There is no point except to upset someone.


----------



## ThakingDbb (Aug 27, 2009)

My friend was laughing and so was i. My friends love my decorations and my annual Halloween party. Everyone enjoys it but they knew id get a kick out of it. The real kick was i understand some people wouldnt like it so it was only in the tree for less than 7 days. But still i dont really know the woman nor will it stop me. I decorate two homes for Halloween so i dont let much bother me i just thought it funny because most everyone says Halloween woulfnt be the same without me. Which is reward enough for me.


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

ThakingDbb! Wonderfull for you! Great way of "looking' at this,excellent! What you just posted made my day.night? Really! this is the way we all should be thinking.


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

"ScareMe" I park my Spooky Car two blocks from my house,next to our one of two major highways passed here. ,it attracts people who happen to drive through this town to stop,look at it,take some pictures ,ask about my house,notice other businesses in the 2 blocks they drive to see my house.
They are driving passed an1880- 3 story Hotel,Civil War cannons in the County Courtyard with a 65 ft, high monument with Civil War statues,passing through what could easily be an 1880's movie set here of Meskar Brother's cast iron (decorative) store fronts,all painted ,detailed ,going passed three antique malls,four restaurants which sell a variety of foods,two glass shops,a small art gallery,turn the corner,drive one more block and there is my house,an1865 Inn at the end of the Dead-End street,on the edge of a small cliff surrounded by parking lots.
If my car was not parked up there ,most would not be stopping or noticing these other businesses because this downtown was by-passed in 1929 when they built the high bridge across the 90 foot deep canyon. 
I do have "Friends" here. My house has been the biggest and almost only attraction in this town for many years. A group recently formed to do "Mapping" of the Community's future all agree (I was told) that more have visited this town to see my house over the years than for any other reason.
My "Haunted House" is very different and very entertaining to almost everyone who goes through it,we see to that!


----------



## mickkell (Dec 27, 2008)

Doom doom doom doom da doom


----------



## Darth Vader (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Dont sweat it they are no more then a speck of dust......no worries.


----------

